# Tank mates and a 65 gallon



## HerdnKnox (Jul 24, 2010)

Thoughts on a lineup that I'm looking at for a 65 gallon.

These good tank mates and how many would you go with?

Yellow Lab (Labidochromis caeruleus)
Red Top Hongi (Labidochromis hongi)
Yellow Tail Acei (Pseudotropheus Acei)
Electric Blue Johannii (Melanochromis Johanni)
Cuckoo Catfish (Synodontis multipunctatus)


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

What are the dimensions of the tank? I ask because there are at least two different form-factors for a 65 gallon tank.

Just so you know, the trade name "Electric Blue Johanni" is commonly used to describe the species Melanochromis Cyaneorhabdos (Maingano). It is also a common source of confusion because some stores may instead use it to describe Melanochromis Johanni and sometimes stores will even sell hybrids of the two species. The difference is that johanni females are yellow and cyaneorhabdos females have the same black-blue horizontal patterning as the males. Just make sure you know which species it is when you purchase them.


----------



## HerdnKnox (Jul 24, 2010)

Kanorin said:


> What are the dimensions of the tank? I ask because there are at least two different form-factors for a 65 gallon tank.
> 
> Just so you know, the trade name "Electric Blue Johanni" is commonly used to describe the species Melanochromis Cyaneorhabdos (Maingano). It is also a common source of confusion because some stores may instead use it to describe Melanochromis Johanni and sometimes stores will even sell hybrids of the two species. The difference is that johanni females are yellow and cyaneorhabdos females have the same black-blue horizontal patterning as the males. Just make sure you know which species it is when you purchase them.


36x18x24 Aqueon
Is there a difference in the fish or just the color of the female? Is the Maingano better for my setup or vice versa?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

With the 36" tank you may want to limit to dwarf mbuna, so that would knock the acei and johannii off your list. Some people are leery of combining two labidochromis species in the same tank due to crossbreeding risk. From your list I'd do either a yellow lab or hongi species tank. And I'd do 5-6 synodontis lucipinnis instead of the multipunctatus. Lucipinnis is a smaller fish.

If you want to consider other species, this would make a great pseudotropheus saulosi tank with 3m:9f and you would get two colors in one species. The males have blue bars and the females are orange-yellow.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I agree with DJ. Because Mbuna determine their territories by the floorspace and not the volume of the tank, your best chance of long-term success is to stock with one or maybe two dwarf species.

I've tried melanochromis in a 48 inch tank and found them to be too aggressive for my taste in that size tank. I'm certain a male melanochromis (of any species within the genus) would be way too aggressive in a 36 inch tank once he starts breeding.

Here are some other options that would probably work in your tank long-term:
A quad of yellow labs plus a quad of a mellow peacock species.
A quad of yellow labs plus 1 male + 3-4 females Cyno afra (cobue)


----------



## loffy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

Look for some top quality SRT hongi and do a species tank. It will be nice!


----------



## loffy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

maybe you can try some Rusty's or Metriaclima sp. "daktari" with some SRT Hongi


----------



## HerdnKnox (Jul 24, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> With the 36" tank you may want to limit to dwarf mbuna, so that would knock the acei and johannii off your list. Some people are leery of combining two labidochromis species in the same tank due to crossbreeding risk. From your list I'd do either a yellow lab or hongi species tank. And I'd do 5-6 synodontis lucipinnis instead of the multipunctatus. Lucipinnis is a smaller fish.
> 
> If you want to consider other species, this would make a great pseudotropheus saulosi tank with 3m:9f and you would get two colors in one species. The males have blue bars and the females are orange-yellow.


I like the Saulosi species. Could I mix those with the Yellow labs or should the Saulosi be an species only tank?

If species only tank for the Saulosi, you are suggesting 12 fish, how many lucipinnis can be in the 65 gallon with them?

Sorry just new to this stuff. I am also concerned about breeding. Never done it and only other tank I have is 10 gallon beginner fish. So what to do with fry?

I do like the Saulosi though. Good looking fish but appears they breed like rabbits.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You will be fine with 5 lucipinnis. In a 36" tank I'd stick to the Saulosi. Besides, the yellow labs and the saulosi females will not be much of a contrast.

If you cannot raise fry, let the females spit in the tank. Nature will take it's course, but you still may have a survivor fry once in a while.

You could raise a batch of saulosi in a 10G just for fun and take them to a fish club auction.


----------

